# Another adjusted fare



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

You know.. I have been trying to maintain a good attitude about driving for Uber.
But then they do stuff like this that just demonstrates how little drivers matter to them.

Had about a 30 minute trip during a 5x surge the other night.
Requester had 2 other people with him, wanted me to go through the drive thru of a nearby restaurant which was already busy after 2am. Stuck there for 15 minutes, then 2 more stops (partial drop offs).

Next day, requester apparently unhappy with the bill, apparently called Uber and requested a fare adjustment.
So they did, while saying NOTHING to me...
I just happened to notice my invoice looked smaller than it should have been and then noticed the notes for that trip - stating they had made those changes.

So I sent an email with the addresses of each stop.
Hopefully they will reimburse me. Nonetheless, this is why it is so hard to have much respect for Uber and our "Partner Support" at times. They have no problem getting in good with the customer, while we pay for it out of our time, energy, and efforts. 

Just makes me shake my head is all.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> You know.. I have been trying to maintain a good attitude about driving for Uber.
> But then they do stuff like this that just demonstrates how little drivers matter to them.
> 
> Had about a 30 minute trip during a 5x surge the other night.
> ...


They make riders rate the support person after they close the ticket.
Of course they get some money back. It cost nothing to them


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> You know.. I have been trying to maintain a good attitude about driving for Uber.
> But then they do stuff like this that just demonstrates how little drivers matter to them.
> 
> Had about a 30 minute trip during a 5x surge the other night.
> ...


Report those trips immediately afterwards in the app asking uber specifically to put a note of what happened into the ride. Especially high dollar ones.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Adjusted trips with no notice to the driver are probably my No. 1 complaint about Uber. It also would seem to be as illegal as most other things. If they are just a card processing service (as evidenced by the 1099K), how can they adjust a transaction without input from the merchant?

S H A D Y


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

yellow said:


> Adjusted trips with no notice to the driver are probably my No. 1 complaint about Uber. It also would seem to be as illegal as most other things. If they are just a card processing service (as evidenced by the 1099K), how can they adjust a transaction without input from the merchant?
> 
> S H A D Y


I agree, but Visa and MC and so on do the same thing to the merchant when a cardholder files a dispute. But they then send a detailed explanation and provide ample time to provide documentation validating the charges. Then if merchant can't prove it, they take the money back.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, let me count how many times Ive gotten a detailed explanation from Uber regarding an adjustment....


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

yellow said:


> Yeah, let me count how many times Ive gotten a detailed explanation from Uber regarding an adjustment....


That's my point. Other processors do manipulate transactions, but they are transparent about it. Uber is not, and it needs to change. I just don't know that it's necessarily illegal or evidence they aren't a "payment processor." Definitely shady.

I think there are plenty of better ways to pin them on that whole issue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

I wouldn't make any out-of-route stops on a busy night, unless you really feel like it. Tell them it's point to point routing.
They can always get dropped at Jack In The Box, hamburger away, and call another driver to pick them up shortly.
Another case of drunk kids thinking that they've rented an uber slave.
This happened to my own dumb ass last week, while the passenger (claiming "just a minute or 2 real quick") shopped at Target for nearly 1/2 an hour.
Smart cookie I'll give him that. Asked if he could leave his backpack in the car while he "ran in" ... so I couldn't/wouldn't leave.
He'd done this before and gotten away with it - again.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Asshole passengers hustling the system that is all. They know its easy to get money back from uber as being a passenger. Little do they know its taken out of the drivers. And Uber of course thinks the customer is always right and give them what they want just to keep them coming back.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Report those trips immediately afterwards in the app asking uber specifically to put a note of what happened into the ride. Especially high dollar ones.


We shouldn't have to detail each stop as we go. It would be one thing if we have EVER intentionally driven a customer out of their way. However with zero examples out of the hundreds of rides I have given where I have EVER done that, for them to adjust my fares for being inefficient without checking with me as to why... is plain garbage. Uber doesn't want to be a Taxi service, but a software app company, yet they continue to control too many aspects of the process and collect too high a percentage of our fares (20-40%). You want to be an app company, then stop gumming up the works and get out of the way.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> We shouldn't have to detail each stop as we go. It would be one thing if we have EVER intentionally driven a customer out of their way. However with zero examples out of the hundreds of rides I have given where I have EVER done that, for them to adjust my fares for being inefficient without checking with me as to why... is plain garbage. Uber doesn't want to be a Taxi service, but a software app company, yet they continue to control too many aspects of the process and collect too high a percentage of our fares (20-40%). You want to be an app company, then stop gumming up the works and get out of the way.


Agree 100%. I think in the end, details like this will hurt Uber when it attempts to defend their position that they are strictly a software company/payment processor.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> We shouldn't have to detail each stop as we go. It would be one thing if we have EVER intentionally driven a customer out of their way. However with zero examples out of the hundreds of rides I have given where I have EVER done that, for them to adjust my fares for being inefficient without checking with me as to why... is plain garbage. Uber doesn't want to be a Taxi service, but a software app company, yet they continue to control too many aspects of the process and collect too high a percentage of our fares (20-40%). You want to be an app company, then stop gumming up the works and get out of the way.


No argument from me about what they should do. Problem is they don't. I'm saying what I do especially when fares are high. I also log and check them - all. Again, shouldn't have to but until that changes, be careful. You'll never know unless you check everything. I've spent weeks just getting one fare corrected.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Also from a csr post elsewhere in the forum:



thehappytypist said:


> We don't do anything unless the rider specifically complains about the fare/route. I know it's a pain in the ass but it does help if you let us know about circumstances like that. We note the trip record so if the rider complains, the agent handling that email can see the notes. 99% of the time it won't be the same agent that handles both rider and driver side of an issue. We can always talk to the agent who handled the other side of an issue if we aren't clear on things, which is nice.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> You know.. I have been trying to maintain a good attitude about driving for Uber.
> But then they do stuff like this that just demonstrates how little drivers matter to them.
> 
> Had about a 30 minute trip during a 5x surge the other night.
> ...


 Exactly same thing happen to me. I picked up two passenger from the Newark Airport NJ, going to home (Newark), total $9.19 at $1.10 rate. They called Uber and told them that I took inefficient route. End result Uber adjusted to $ 7.00 total, including Uber commission and safety fee. Please remind me if I am or NOT living in the third world country.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

Exactly same thing happen to me. I picked up two passenger from the Newark Airport NJ, going to home (Newark). Total fare was $9.19 at $1.10 rate, I was already pissed. On top of that, they called Uber and told them that I took inefficient route. End result Uber adjusted to $ 7.00 total, including Uber commission and safety fee. Please remind me if I am or NOT living in the third world country. Uber use Vaseline Please.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Tony from New Jersey said:


> Exactly same thing happen to me. I picked up two passenger from the Newark Airport NJ, going to home (Newark). Total fare was $9.19 at $1.10 rate, I was already pissed. On top of that, they called Uber and told them that I took inefficient route. End result Uber adjusted to $ 7.00 total, including Uber commission and safety fee. Please remind me if I am or NOT living in the third world country. Uber use Vaseline Please.


You know what's really wrong with this story, an airport pickup for $9.19. I know Newark is close by but unless they are living at the end of the runway it's too much hassle to pick up at any airport for less and 12 or 15 bucks. Sad state of affairs we are in.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You know what's really wrong with this story, an airport pickup for $9.19. I know Newark is close by but unless they are living at the end of the runway it's too much hassle to pick up at any airport for less and 12 or 15 bucks. Sad state of affairs we are in.


 I do not want to give out address but check the map, about 100,000 people live within five mile radius from the airport.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Tony from New Jersey said:


> I do not want to give out address but check the map, about 100,000 people live within five mile radius from the airport.


I know the area and understand. Even a 4 mile trip should be more than 10 bucks, by the time you brave the traffic in the airport, get to the pax, get them loaded, and get them to their destination, it's unlikely that you could do more than 3 an hour. At $9 a trip, you have less than $20 in your pocket before vehicle expenses. So you might be clearing 13 or 14 an hour if you are lucky enough to stay busy. The reality all over is far worse, that's what I was lamenting.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Be pissed off but make sure you do the same for the passengers. I always contact Uber when there was a mistake by my navigation suystem or I made a mistake. I don't want to be a thief and I think passengers appreciate the reputation we have over cab drivers. Luckily, everytime this has happened (and not many times at that), the rider was a good one and not sure if I would go the extra step for an asshole rider.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Be pissed off but make sure you do the same for the passengers. I always contact Uber when there was a mistake by my navigation suystem or I made a mistake. I don't want to be a thief and I think passengers appreciate the reputation we have over cab drivers. Luckily, everytime this has happened (and not many times at that), the rider was a good one and not sure if I would go the extra step for an asshole rider.


I agree to a point. In the past. whenever I made a mistake (wrong turn, etc) I have sent in a fare review to Uber to have them correct it. A few times Uber has stated that a change was not needed as the error resulted in a fare similar or nearly equal to their adjustment. However, I have run into a few problems with this where the term, _"No good deed goes unpunished"_ applied. Partner Support made a much more significant change than was fair and would not fix it after showing the discrepancy, even lecturing me on not making mistakes that require a fare review, etc. Which is funny, since I was making that effort to serve OUR customer better and do not have a record of many fare reviews. So thanks to Partner Support, I have learned it can be a catch-22 to be proactive and report fare reviews. Now, unless I make a very significant mistake, I see little point in proactively reporting it.

However in this case, the route was all direct. The ONLY reason an adjustment resulted in a lower fare was because the rider failed to explain they had multiple stops, to include waiting in a drive thru at their request.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> You know.. I have been trying to maintain a good attitude about driving for Uber.
> But then they do stuff like this that just demonstrates how little drivers matter to them.
> 
> Had about a 30 minute trip during a 5x surge the other night.
> ...


If Uber wants to adjust a fare to keep a customer happy, they should eat the cost, not take it from the driver.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> No argument from me about what they should do. Problem is they don't. I'm saying what I do especially when fares are high. I also log and check them - all. Again, shouldn't have to but until that changes, be careful. You'll never know unless you check everything. I've spent weeks just getting one fare corrected.


^^^
And drawing it out is exactly the tactic that they use in order for you to get tired of texting, then lose interest and say 'screw it, it's not worth it', and then you take it on the chin. 
Been there, done that, but I never relented even though in the total scope of things it cost me more in time and effort than it was worth monetarily. 
But I did get satisfaction.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> Asshole passengers hustling the system that is all. They know its easy to get money back from uber as being a passenger. Little do they know its taken out of the drivers. And Uber of course thinks the customer is always right and give them what they want just to keep them coming back.


I think a few riders know it hurts us drivers in the pocket too. They don't care and want a Freebie ride!


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

mike888 said:


> I wouldn't make any out-of-route stops on a busy night, unless you really feel like it. Tell them it's point to point routing.
> They can always get dropped at Jack In The Box, hamburger away, and call another driver to pick them up shortly.
> Another case of drunk kids thinking that they've rented an uber slave.
> This happened to my own dumb ass last week, while the passenger (claiming "just a minute or 2 real quick") shopped at Target for nearly 1/2 an hour.
> ...


Had a passenger ask me at the beginning of the trip if they could make 3 stops at different stores. They told me the last two Uber drivers had told them no stops, but I was feeling generous so I agreed. $50 fare and they gave me $60 tip for an 1 hr 15 minutes of my time. Not too bad. Just saying not all passengers are a-holes.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, I think for some Uber driver's maybe getting a little tired of being taken advantage of. That's why they said No. Happy for you. @ least this time around. You got a tip. Which you deserved.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> Had a passenger ask me at the beginning of the trip if they could make 3 stops at different stores. They told me the last two Uber drivers had told them no stops, but I was feeling generous so I agreed. $50 fare and they gave me $60 tip for an 1 hr 15 minutes of my time. Not too bad. Just saying not all passengers are a-holes.


True, only some lol. I also stopped at a restaurant for a pax so they order to-go and they insisted to buy me a meal also and tip.


----------

